# Twisty Mum



## jcdeboever (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## weepete (Sep 21, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 21, 2016)

Sweeeeeet. (Go with a square crop.)


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 21, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Sweeeeeet. (Go with a square crop.)


I tried initially but it cut off the tip of the right petal and looked out of balance. That's what I hate about the d3300, the viewfinder.


----------



## henriquebanzai (Sep 21, 2016)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 21, 2016)

henriquebanzai said:


> Beautiful shot!


Thank you.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 21, 2016)

Great shot.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 21, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Great shot.


Thanks


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 21, 2016)

I like it.  If you want a square crop and don't want to cut off the right side, you could easily expand the square with some cloning or copy/paste on the background.  I like the landscape crop.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 21, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> I like it.  If you want a square crop and don't want to cut off the right side, you could easily expand the square with some cloning or copy/paste on the background.  I like the landscape crop.



Thanks. Sounds like work. I'll keep it landscape.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 21, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 21, 2016)

Fred von den Berg said:


> Very nice.



Thank you


----------



## KenC (Sep 21, 2016)

Another very nice flower image.  I think some cropping would improve it and you don't have to make it square and cut off anything.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 21, 2016)

KenC said:


> Another very nice flower image.  I think some cropping would improve it and you don't have to make it square and cut off anything.



I will revisit it tonight. Thanks Ken, I think your right, it may be to far right, I tried to dead center the center hole of flower but I have a feeling I didn't save it.


----------



## mrpink (Sep 22, 2016)

I like it square.... quick fix here at work for you.



 

To each his own....




p!nK


----------



## TMorrow (Sep 22, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 22, 2016)

mrpink said:


> I like it square.... quick fix here at work for you.
> 
> View attachment 127871
> 
> ...


I took @KenC's advise and free cropped it to be even horizontally


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 22, 2016)

Such a sharp image with great contrast.  I like it..

Dave


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 22, 2016)

TMorrow said:


> Beautiful!





PhotoriousMe said:


> Such a sharp image with great contrast.  I like it..
> 
> Dave



Thank you very much.


----------

